# Pictures



## rrawhide (Jul 7, 2009)

Well, here are the pictures of everything as I promised:







new yard and wall around pool - been know to sit around table and have a glass or ? of wine ----------------






all pruned and starting to cane - finally after fighting gophers last
year and this. Put all roots into wire baskets and they seem to be
making it.






starting new vineyard area next to drive - down-drive view






new vineyard area next to driveway up-drive view
left side along fence 165 feet. Think that I can get 4 rows
with the 6 x 8 spacing. Maybe 25 plants 1st row and then
less each row thereafter hopefully 100-125 vines total.Got 'er prettyflat so posts, wire, irrigation and holes next. Glad vines won't go in until 
spring. Should be ready by then!!! Looks like about 200 vines total when all get in and going.






also, planted 25 Merlot vines going up driveway ending close to an oak tree. I did order one of Doyle's thornless blackberrys to go around the oak tree. Wish it would have come in but they say that they cannot ship to California until September. Should look great and do well there. Did someone say 'blackberry merlot' or just blackberry?






lookin' good - almost to first wire - time to start training - - -






outside of wine room - the barrels do add a nice touch






just inside garage door - my kids gave me a great table/chair set for father's day. Wood and wrought iron with grapes and leaves pressed into the wood.






here's what we have going now - what am I dooin? bottling starts soon! You are looking at6 carboys of syrah;2 merlot; 1 cab; 1 valpochella; 1 chianti; 1 vionieger;1 kiwi melon pinot grigio; 1 raisin blueberry and 1 strawberry.






inside cold room - one view - keep it at 60-62 degrees year around






other side of room - only about 8x10 so kinda hard to get good pictures.


That's it - what we have going - sure is fun - - - 2009 harvest is coming and need to have room for that. Sure hope you all are having as much fun as I am.


Later


rrawhide


----------



## vcasey (Jul 7, 2009)

What a beautiful view you have. Thanks for sharing.
VC


----------



## IQwine (Jul 7, 2009)

Very, very nice. 
Bet it more fun than you can stand...


----------



## Tom (Jul 7, 2009)

Looks promising. 
Where are you and how much land you have. How many vines you plan on putting in?


----------



## rrawhide (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi tepe 


We are in Central California close to the Sequoia National Forest (6 miles)
at about 1100 feet elevation. We originally had 40 acres but sold half and now have only 20. But we are very hilly, dry and rocky so primarily we are cattle graze land. So, I find different places around the house to hold a few grapes. Think maybe 200 vines total. Probably, syrah, merlot, cab sav, and maybe a white or 2. We'll see what kind of cuttings I can get around January. I have 3 local commercial vineyards close by so getting cuttings is not a problem. Anyway, too bad NJ is so far away.


take care


later
rrawhide


----------



## Tom (Jul 7, 2009)

I guess in 3 years you will have more grapes you can deal with. I thought you may be in Texas or Arizona since it looks so dry. Yes NJ is kinda far and would be to costly if I had 20 acres to use. Hope you will have enough water for the vines.
Good Luck.


----------



## grapeman (Jul 7, 2009)

It keeps looking better all the time! Keep up the great work.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 7, 2009)

Vineyard looks really nice and the pool does to.


----------



## AlFulchino (Jul 7, 2009)

i just love it all...thank you for sharing...just beautiful


----------



## Waldo (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Jul 8, 2009)

Now thats the "Big Valley"! Looks great rrawhide.


----------

